# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lịch thái lan- tour thái lan 5 ngày giá rẻ - tour bangkok pattaya - du lịch bangko

## dulichbonmua04

HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA
( 5 ngày 4 đêm)
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 369 USD/ KHÁCH

Bangkok- thủ đô của Thái Lan là thành phố có tốc độ phát triển về kinh tế rất nhanh ở khu vực Đông Nam Á. Đây cũng là nơi thu hút nhiều khách du lịch và cũng là thiên đường của du lịch giải trí, mua sắm. Đến đây, Quý khách sẽ có nhiều cơ hội để mua sắm các loại hàng hoá với vô vàn sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Cách thủ đô Bangkok khoảng 165 km về phía Đông Nam, thành phố Pattaya được biết đến là một trung tâm thu hút khách du lịch nhiều nhất, sự tuyệt diệu của bãi biển cát trắng trong xanh và trải dài vô tận,quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng mùi nắng gió của biển, tìm hiểu thế giới biển trong trò chơi lặn biển mạo hiểm, dù bay và nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn. Hãy đến để biết và tận hưởng

Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK

Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên công ty du lịch đón Quý khách tại Công ty du lịch ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok. Tới sân baySuvarnabhumi của Thủ đô Bangkok, xe đưa đoàn đi biển Pattaya – một thành phố của màn đêm sống động. Trên đường Quý khách tham quanTrại Cá Sấu - vườn thú Sriracha Tiger Zoo.

17h30: Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn tại TP Pattaya. Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
Tối: Quý khách tự do thăm thành phố biển về đêm.. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 02: BANGKOK - PATAYA (Ăn :Sáng,Trưa,Tối) 


Sáng: Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn Quý khách đi canô cao tốc thăm Đảo San Hô (Coral Island), tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như dù bay, trượt nước, lặn biển, câu cá, đi dạo dưới đáy biển... (chi phí tự túc). Hoặc tự do tắm biển. Đoàn quay về khách sạn ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều: Quý khách tham quan Núi Thần và mua sắm tại Trung tâm mua bán đá quý lớn nhất Thái Lan. Sau bữa tối quý khách xem chương trình biểu diễn Alcarzar Show của các vũ công đặc biệt. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Century Hotel***. 


Ngày 03: PATTAYA (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
Sáng: Đoàn khởi hành về Bangkok, trên đường đi vào khu mua sắm vườn bướm.Sau đó tới tham quan vườn thú lộ thiên Safari World với trò biểu diễn của Cao bồi miền Tây, hoặc Cá heo, hoặc Điệp viên 007...


Tối: Đoàn ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn hoặc tương đương


Ngày 04: PATTAYA - BANGKOK (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)



Sáng: 
Quý khách đi du thuyền trên sông Chaophraya thăm Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. , Chùa Phật Vàng

Chiều: Xem chương trình biểu diễn Rắn ,Thăm Công ty sản xuất đồ da lớn nhất Bangkok. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị nổi tiếng, Tham quan Chùa Hoàng Gia (Wat YANNAWA) nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok.

Tối: Ăn tối. Sau đó tự do dạo chơi hoặc mua sắm trong thành phố.



Ngày 05: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)


Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại trung tâm thành phố .
Trả phòng. Chuẩn bị hành lý ra sân bay.
Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón. Kết thúc chương trình..

Dịch vụ bao gồm:
Xe ôtô máy lạnh đời mới đưa đón theo chương trình tại Viêt Nam và Thái Lan.
Vé máy bay VN: HAN – BKK – HAN. Lệ phí sân bay Quốc tế hai nước, phụ phí nhiên liệu Hàng không.
Khách sạn tại trung tâm thành phố.
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình .
Vé thắng cảnh các điểm theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần).
HDV tiếng Việt suốt tuyến, nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm.
Bảo hiểm du lịch tại Việt Nam và Thái Lan.
Không bao gồm:
Chi phí hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt là trong khách sạn, phí ngủ phòng đơn, tiền tip cho HDV và lái xe tại nước ngoài.
Chế độ miễn giảm:
Trẻ em : Dưới 10 tuổi tính bằng 75% trong giá tour và ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
Trẻ em : 10 tuổi trở lên tính gía bằng giá tour người lớn

CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 0989.452.458 / Fax: 04.62700954
Chi nhánh: 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Webside: http://dulichbonmua04.blogspot.com- http://dulichsieure.com]
Email: dulichbonmua04@gmail.com
Live chat: dulichbonmua04


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan_

----------

